# Ortega River Riding



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Had a pretty big group out there today, good people and good times. *Still working on the vids, here's some pics.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nice vid man ...subbed! and what ever happen to the guy at the end of the vid?


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> nice vid man ...subbed! and what ever happen to the guy at the end of the vid?


X2 he just sitting on his machine my first instinct when my machine goes down is to lift the exhaust out

---------- Post added at 05:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------

That looks like some fun wheelin good job with pics and video


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

He got towed out. The spark plug got wet, he got fired back up after a while. I'm working on the rest of the vids.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

This video is from Crewsing(member MIMB)





At the end of the vid you can see me riding a wheelie, my bike stands straight up catching me off guard and I fell in the water and filled up my waders, lol.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

man i like that long 16 min vid.... i watched ALL of it  makes me wanna ride so bad!


----------



## buggymike (Jun 30, 2013)

*shindler....ortega river*

Quick question how you get to ride on ortegariver or shindler, tried to find where to enter but i can not,,, me and my daughter would love new place to ride... Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

From what I understand the Fish Cops(FWC) are cracking down on people riding back there. Rumor has it they're giving tickets and confiscating bikes. I haven't witnessed it first hand though. Normally, we go in on the east side of Hipps Rd, take a left on McNeal(or Mcsomethingorother), trail will be about 100 ft down on the right.

Where are you at?


----------



## buggymike (Jun 30, 2013)

Im in middleburg i dont run an atv in sense...me and daughtet go to lawtey once a month..i went down hips road yesterday found some trail but no where to park trailer...


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

No parking there. that is the tricky part. Not a good place to take kids or ride alone. Great place to ride but its like your going on a adventure when you ride there. It is tight riding and easy to get lost. Atleast it is for me.ha


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Me too. Last I went out there was the first time in four months and it took me a good while to find my way, I got myself turned around a few times, lol.


----------



## buggymike (Jun 30, 2013)

so where do you park or do you just park on the side of the road is the trail concrete right of the road like a bunch of broken brick....... when is the next time you plan or anybody plan on riding out there...


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Park at the lot next to the church. Yes, the trail starts out with a bunch of broken bricks. I'm not going out there for a while, I don't want to find out first hand if the rumors are true or not, lol, I'm gonna let it cool off for a while.


----------



## buggymike (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok cool thank you for replying... Yes not heading out at least for couple weeks. Going out to lawtey the forth,well sat or sun unless you kniw better spot faimly freindly


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Mud Muckers(bunell) and Hog Waller(palatka) are both family friendly. Try Hastings too.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hogwaller is shut down for the summer upgrading

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buggymike (Jun 30, 2013)

Any one ride off of normady between chaffe and herlong.....


----------

